# seasoning smoking wood



## voodoochile (May 25, 2015)

How long does everyone season their wood before using in the smoker ?

I have some hickory that I cut last Feb. Last weekend I used a couple 4" diameter pieces with bark on it  in my charcoal smoker and I could detect just the slightest bitter flavor . Should it be split . Is Bark on OK ?


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2015)

There are to many variables to give you a good answer. Split wood will season faster. Wood that is under cover with good air movement will season faster. Once seasoned the bark will often fall right off


----------



## cedar eater (Jul 9, 2015)

Shortening the length will help. If you cut the 4" diameter roundwood into 1" disks, it will season very quickly. Drying it in sunlight or in a warm dry place will also help. Splitting it will help, too, but reducing the length does the best job of shortening the path the moisture has to take to get out.


----------

